# Hilfe: Brennweitenangaben?



## pema (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
auf das Problem der korrekten Brennweitenangabe bin ich nach meinen letzten Libellenfotos hier im Libellenthread gestoßen.
Meine Lumix hat ein Zoomobjektiv mit 108mm...als Kleinbildäquivalent sind das 600mm. Zumindest laut Bedienungshandbuch.
Obwohl ich versucht habe, bei Tante Google schlau zu werden: ich habe es nicht verstanden.
Wenn ich jetzt ein Foto mit der größtmöglichen Brennweite mache: schreib ich dann: 108mm oder 600mm?

Was geben denn die Benutzer von Spiegelreflexkameras mit entsprechenden Objektiven an? Hat ein Tamron 250mm Objektiv dann vielleicht 1000mm KB? Oder sind die Angaben auf den Objektiven die Kleinbildangaben???.
petra


----------



## Dieter_B (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Petra, schau mal hier,http://www.markuswaeger.com/2011/01/28/kreativ-fotografieren_formatfaktor/
Ist kein einfaches Thema.


----------



## Dieter_B (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Petra,
ich sehe das Du wohl auf der Seite warst.
Das Kleinbildformat wird immer als Referenz genommen, nach dem Motto: Bei dem Sensor XY und einer Brennweite von........mm wäre das beim Kleinbild ........mm Brennweite.


----------



## pema (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Dieter...
man lernt ja nie aus.
Ich wäre bis dato nie auf die Idee gekommen, bei einer Kamera auf die Sensorgröße zu achten. Ich wusste ja bisher noch nicht ein mal, dass es so etwas überhaupt gibt.
Aber ich bin mit der Neuen bisher zufrieden und die 'eierlegende Wollmilchsau' ist wohl noch nicht entwickelt worden.
petra


----------



## Limnos (15. Juli 2014)

Die Diagonale eines Sensors oder früher des Bildes eines KB filmes gilt als Normalbrennweite (KB zw. 45mm und 50 mm.) Alles was drunter ist nennt man Weitwinkel, als was drüber ist, ist Tele. Eine Digitalkamera hat nun statt eines Films einen Sensorchip, und so ist dessen Diagonale die Normalbrennweite. Da aber die Chipdiagonalen verschiedener Kameras unterschiedlich groß sind, würde uns die Angabe in Millimeter nicht viel sagen, daher immer als Bezugspunkt das gute, alte KB Format. Eins gilt aber unabhängig davon, je geringer die Brennweite, desto größer die Schärfentiefe, desto näher kann man rangehen, aber desto größer auch die Gefahr "verrauschter" Bilder. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Petra,
üblicherweise wird immer die tatsächliche Brenweite zitiert, das sind bei den einfachen Kompakten mitunter wenige mm. Ich kenne die Bezeichnung "KB-äquivalent", um die Erklärung von Limnos zu ergänzen. Das wäre dann die Zusatzangabe für eine "umgerechnete" Brennweite, anderenfalls wird immer Kamera und Objektiv (wäre ja in Deinem Fall eine Einheit) erwähnt. 
Kleine Sensoren sitzen näher an der Linse. Dadurch benötigen sie nur eine kleiner Linsenöffnung für die gleiche Lichtmenge wie größere. Aus diesem Grunde müssten große Sensoren eigentlich aussterben . Tun sie aber nicht, weil die Kameraoptik halt nicht für jede Lichtfarbe gleich funktioniert (womit wir z. B. beim Thema Aberration wären). Dieser physikalischen Beschränkung haben wir die aktuelle Kamera-Vielfalt zu verdanken, auch wenn selbige einen klaren Trend in Richtung immer weniger zeigt, leider . Das Normalfilm-Format scheint für das digitale Format mittlerweile völlig ausgestorben zu sein. Dabei bietet es Möglichkeiten, die selbst teure Profi-Kameras nicht mehr haben. Mich als schlechten Amateur nervt eher die immer schlechtere Auswahl an für mich "guten" Objektiven. Ich fand die Preisentwicklung hin zu 100€-Objektiven recht verhängnisvoll, die Konsequenzen finde ich noch dramatischer (weniger Auswahl, nur noch sehr teure gute, und keine Kompromisse mehr dazwischen).


----------



## Dieter_B (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Petra,
ging mir genauso. 
Ich habe die Kamera mittlerweile so im griff das ich mich jetzt auf die Bildgestalltung konzentrieren kann.
Ich habe leider viel zu wenig Zeit zum Fotografieren, deswegen gehe ich auch noch zwischendurch mit meiner Bridge "knipsen".

Welche Neue Kamera?
Du hast dir doch die D3100 geholt oder?


----------



## DbSam (16. Juli 2014)

Ne, das war ich...
Die funktioniert klasse, bin aber auch noch im Stadium lesen und üben...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Dieter_B (16. Juli 2014)

Petra hat die auch , soweit ich weiß.
Aber schon seit letztem Jahr, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Schau Dir mal die Seite mit der Digitalfotografie an ist nur über Nikon und hat eine gute erklärung der Grundlagen und eine Beschreibung der 5100 das könnte man bestimmt auch für die 3100 anwenden.


----------



## DbSam (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Dieter,

ja, stimmt. Petra hat die auch, aber nur mit dem 18-55 Objektiv. Deshalb hat sie jetzt eine Lumix DMC-FZ200.
Bei mir war im Set ein 18-250er Objektiv dabei.

Ich habe da schon reingeschaut und werde sicher noch ein paar mal reinschauen (müssen).
War am WE auch unterwegs und habe viele Bilder mit vielen unterschiedlichen Einstellungen geschossen und habe dabei versucht die Theorie in die Praxis umzusetzen. Viele schöne Fotos, aber man wird an einem Tag auch kein Weltmeister....


Gruß Carsten


----------



## pema (16. Juli 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> Petra hat die auch, aber nur mit dem 18-55 Objektiv. Deshalb hat sie jetzt eine Lumix DMC-FZ200.


 Genau,
schön, wie gut sich die Leute hier schon mit meiner Kamerasammlung auskennen.
Und zu allem Überfluss: fast alle bisherigen Fotos, die ich hier eingestellt habe, sind mit meiner kleinen Lumix DMC-TZ8 aufgenommen worden.
petra


----------



## Dieter_B (16. Juli 2014)

Tja Petra, das Netz vergisst nichts.

Na, die FZ 200 ist ja auch nicht schlecht, auch mit der Kamera kann man gute Foto`s machen.
Hab ja die FZ 45, nur die Qualität war mir nicht gut genug wenn mal die Lichtverhältnisse nicht optimal waren/sind.
Und der Vorteil sind natürlich die 600mm die man gleich zur verfügung hat.


----------



## pema (16. Juli 2014)

Aber jetzt doch noch mal 'ne Frage:
In dem Link, den Dieter eingestellt hat, wird ja ziemlich verständlich beschrieben, dass der Umrechnungsfaktor zur Errechnung der entsprechenden Kleinbildkamerabrennweite (ich mach es mir mal einfach) von der Größe des Sensors der Digitalkamera abhängig ist.
Als Beispiel taucht ja auch Panasonic auf, die einen Four-Thirds Sensor benutzen. Dessen KB Faktor soll 1:2 sein. D.h., eine optische Brennweite von z.B. 10mm entsprächen dann 20mm Kleinbildformat. - Richtig verstanden?
Wie kommen die von Panasonic dann darauf, dass bei meiner Lumix mit den Daten f= 4,5mm bis 108mm dies einem Kleinbildäquivalent von 25mm bis 600mm entspricht. Also 1:2 ist dieser Umrechnungsfaktor auf jeden Fall nicht.
petra


----------



## Dieter_B (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Petra, weil der Four Thirds Sensor größer ist als der von unserer Panasonic, der ist noch kleiner und müßte einen Faktor von 1:5,6 haben.
Hoffe das ist richtig?
http://www.digitalkamera1x1.de/html/brennweiten-umrechnung.html
Ganz so einig sind sich die einzelnen Autoren wohl auch nicht, der eine schreibt 1:5,6
der andere 1:5,8.


----------



## pema (16. Juli 2014)

Aha!,
jetzt versteh ich auch die Technischen Angaben in der Bedienungsanleitung.
Bildsensor: 1/2,3"--- das ist die Größenangabe in Zoll.  Also 1:58,42mm.
Dann kommt es schon hin mit dem Umrechnungsfaktor.
Danke für die Hilfe für Dummys
petra


----------



## blackbird (16. Juli 2014)

Hi Petra, 
genau, die Angabe ist in Zoll, allerdings als Bruch zu lesen.
D.h. statt 1/2" oder 1/3" ist es dazwischen, nämlich ein "zwei komma drei" tel Zoll...  
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Tim,
genau so ist es. Die "wahre" Sensorfläche ist allerdings um mehr als die Hälfte kleiner, als die vermeintliche Diagonale suggeriert (11 mm wären ja 1/2,3", der Sensor hat aber nur eine Diagonale von 7 mm). Der Sensor ist 5,6 · 4,2 mm² groß (Kleinbild alias "Vollformat": 36 · 24 mm²).


----------

